# Strange Blog Comment - Do Check



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

Today I wrote an article in my blog : IPL Kicks Off In Style

I went on my blog now to check comments & was surprised to see a strange comment linking to a site, which linked back to my blog post.

Here is the url of the comment :*www.indianpremierleague-ipl.com/ipl-kicks-off-in-style

What is this   

I am confused.
Is it that the site is giving me credits for my post they have used in their site???
I hope you guys understood me.
Plz reply.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

May be it is a trackback or something of that sort.


----------



## confused (Apr 20, 2008)

just wondering: is this a publicity stunt?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 20, 2008)

confused said:


> just wondering: is this a publicity stunt?



He is a respected and old member.And he is not like rakhi sawant.Who keeps doing publicity stunts.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

confused said:


> just wondering: is this a publicity stunt?


no


----------



## kato (Apr 20, 2008)

Its nothing dude some site is collecting all the IPL news across the internet and linking back to them. So its a trackback from that site. And since they didnt write anything from your blog but linked it with short description, it can be said as a free link back for you.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

confused said:


> just wondering: is this a publicity stunt?



Hey I just started blogging some 20 days ago, so I am unaware of such things & that's why posted here. I am not so cheap do stoop to such things. I prefer to do hard work & become popular. This isn't any stunt to attract traffic to my blog.

@rohan shenoy & gaurav indian - Thanks for supporting me. 

Btw what is trackback useful for?


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> @rohan shenoy & gaurav indian - Thanks for supporting me.


You are welcome 



> Btw what is trackback useful for?


Its for letting another blog know that you have reffered to it somewhere in your post.

btw, I am not sure if that really is a trackback or some other thing!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok.
Thank you rohan & kato.
Good night.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 20, 2008)

Trackbacks improve your "Sites linking to:" quantity, which would be good for many standard rankings of a website.

And yes, it is a trackback, no doubt. When a blog is usually linked in WordPress, it auto sends a trackback link to it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

That means if you post a link in your site which redirects to my blog post, then is it a trackback?

Also i was googling on this & got a query in my mind. Is trackback & pingback the same thing?


----------



## kato (Apr 20, 2008)

Well Wikipedia is everybody's friend.


> A *Pingback* is one of three types of Linkbacks, methods for Web authors to request notification when somebody links to one of their documents. This enables authors to keep track of who is linking to, or referring to their articles. Some weblog software, such as WordPress and Community Server, support automatic pingbacks where all the links in a published article can be pinged when the article is published.
> Essentially, a Pingback is an XML-RPC request (not to be confused with an ICMP ping) sent from Site A to Site B. However, it also requires a link. When Site B receives the notification signal, it automatically goes back to Site A checking for the existence of a live incoming link. If that link exists, the Pingback is recorded successfully. This makes Pingbacks less prone to spam than Trackbacks.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

I would advice you to delete that trackback or mark it as spam.. cos its a spam site just harvesting news and posting them without any original content...

there is a wordpress plugin for creating this kind of spam blog... wp-o-matic and one more.. forgot name 

either you can give the RSS feed url of some site and it will just post whatever it gets through the other site's feed and another method is just to specify some tags (like IPL) and it will search some blog search engines (like technorati) and if found a post with same tag will just copy it mostly but not entirely and leave a link in the end (else google would penalise for dupe content)

this has been on the increase now 


_


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

^+1
Even I am not sure if the site that sent you a trackback is genuine or a spammer.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

why there are two blogrolls, crop one out


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> why there are two blogrolls, crop one out



I think it's due to theme. The theme i have applied has two calenders,two blogrolls & so..

I will delete the approved pingback soon.


----------



## confused (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Hey I just started blogging some 20 days ago, so I am unaware of such things & that's why posted here. I am not so cheap do stoop to such things. I prefer to do hard work & become popular. This isn't any stunt to attract traffic to my blog.


sorry for the skeptical comment.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 22, 2008)

Your blog's theme does not have 2 blogrolls or 2 calendars. Its because your widgets are configured like that. Go to your widgets menu and remove the obsolete widgets.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 22, 2008)

Arey tere blog pe spammer toh aate hain. Mere blog pe toh woh bhi nahi aate.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Arey tere blog pe spammer toh aate hain. Mere blog pe toh woh bhi nahi aate.



Tu fikar mat kar. Mein toh hamesha tere blog pe aata hu.  
Can i place you in my blogroll?
Aur jab tu regularly post karega to bahut log aa jayenge.Exams k baad karna post.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^
+1  

_


----------

